# pictures tell a story. india, chaotic and vivid!



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW....Amazing thread with India´s street life :uh:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

financial way said:


> real india, ding...
> 
> better than china.
> 
> I think




Don't even drag China into this. These two countries of are different worlds. If you want to compare the two live in these countries for 3 months and understand their way of life and look at the country before making nonsense comparisons. You think. . I think. . they think. . . the truth is alot of folks like you don't really know much about China or India for that matter.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

financial way is Chinese in fact. He is just being an jerk trying to flame, please dont be dragged into it.

Really interesting pictures indeed. I wish there are pictures of larger size though.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

DISGUSTINGGG


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

This is also shots from India (Trivandrum, Kerala, India)

photo courtesy: Rajith


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

Contd...


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

Contd..

Some shots from a new year bash


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

sudheeshnairs said:


> This is also shots from India (Trivandrum, Kerala, India)
> 
> photo courtesy: Rajith


Hey that white box car on the wrong side of the road right?


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Very interesting and excellent pictures. India is indeed a very chaotic and viivid country. 

Pictures do tell a story but only from someone's point of view. India is too large a country to describe in a few pics. 

For those concerned about safety, India may be a poor country but it is relatively safe for tourists (except maybe their bowels). 

:lol: 

So don't be afraid or shy, Please do visit India! 

:cheers: 

Some pictures of India. Enjoy!

*Havelock Island*, A&N
_photo cc rights Matthieu Aubry_










Laksadweep: Aerial view of Tinnakara and Parli islands ..
_photo copyright Sam Akhtar_

Sundarbans - sunset, West Bengal. The Sundarbans delta is the largest mangrove forest in the world. It lies at the mouth of the Ganges and is spread across areas of Bangladesh and West Bengal, India. The UNESCO world heritage lists separately the Sundarbans (Bangladesh) and Sundarbans National Park (West Bengal), though they are simply parts of the same forest.

_photo copyright pranatiroy_










Near Kodaikanal, Tamil Nadu

_photo cc rights marirs_










Near Madurai, Tamil Nadu
_photo cc rights marrirs_










Candolim, Goa
_photo copyright sanjayshetty_










Jallianwala Bagh, Amritsar, Punjab 
for info
_photo copyright Shobhit Nanda_










Neemrana Fort, Rajasthan
_photo copyright shwetatunein_










Meenakshi Temple, Madurai, Tamil Nadu
_photo cc rights prasoonrana_










Hogenakkal Falls, Tamil Nadu Karnataka border
_photo copyright Bhoboghure_



















Infosys, Pune, Maharashtra
_photo copyright kshreesh_










Confluence of Indus and Zanskar rivers. Ladakh
_photo cc rights sanjoyg_










Ganges, Uttaranchal
_cc rights nimboo_










Rishkesh, Uttranachal
_photo copyright Tony Leon_










Bangalore, Karnataka
_photo copyright praveshbiyani_











Bahai Temple, New Delhi
_photo copyright jmoneydark_










Tunga fort hills near Lonavla shot from the Tikona fort, Maharashtra
photo cc rights [email protected]










Tiger Hill, Darjeeling, West Bengal,
Tourists watching sunrise over the Himalayas
_photo copyright justsee_










Cable car to Auli from Joshimath
_photo copyright ks_bluechip_










*Jodhpur * - Liz Hurley is having her Indian style wedding here - a palace hotel
_photo copyright reiner_keitel_









Ellora - famous for its monumental caves, Ellora is a World Heritage Site. Ellora represents the epitome of Indian rock cut architecture. The 34 "caves" – actually structures excavated out of the vertical face of the Charanandri hills – comprised of Buddhist, Hindu and Jain cave temples and monasteries, were built between the 5th century and 10th century.

The Kailasa or Kailasanatha Temple, is the unrivalled centerpiece of Ellora. This gargantuan structure – designed to recall Mount Kailash, the abode of Lord Shiva – looks like a freestanding, multi-storeyed temple complex, but it was carved out of one single rock, and covers an area double the size of Parthenon in Athens. (from wikipedia)

_photo copyright gomer333_



















Mt Kanchanjungha third highest peak in the world
_photo copyright nitz15883_










Statue of Guru Padmasambhava (Guru Rinpoche) near Namchi, Sikkim
This is the tallest statue (135 ft) of Padmasambhava in the world.
photo copyright swapnonil










Carved Buddhist Mani Stones, Zangla, Kingdom of Zanskar, India
_Pic by DavidSM_










Pushkar, Rajasthan
Pushkar is famous for its lake and the 14th century temple to Lord Brahma.( It is the only temple in the world dedicated to Lord Brahma.)

_photo copyright ashitparikh_










Kolkata
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=116018
photo copyright tuknaits

<---scroll if needed --->









Mumbai Airport
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=115913









Gurgaon
<---scroll if needed -->









New Delhi
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=117135
photos cc rights sid trehan




















For more pics of India please visit this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141207

And of course the India subforums

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=450

And please visit India - we need you tourist dollars

 










:cheers:


----------



## ace_09us (May 5, 2005)

Hey guys, the pics posted by unixer does show India but only a very small part of it and so do the pics by Sudheesh and suncity,but India is such an amazingly diverse country that no pictures can describe it.

What these pictures do show is that how different worlds co exist in a single country.

This is what makes India special and for those who visit a experience of a life time!


Thx Sudheesh and Suncity for your contribution.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

^^ 

Yes, India is a country of subcontinental proportions and a melting pot of civilizations and people. The variety is so large that some pictures cannot do justice to the country. Hell, even one global city cannot be shown with twenty pics. Doing that for a country is even more difficult. 

While typical re-presentations of India tend to throw off people a bit, I think India is doing a lot to improve within its financial constraints.

It's a good oportunity to invite all to please visit India and please visit the India subforums too!

 

Sorry if anyone is offended by my unabashed promotion of the India subforums in this thread

 

here's a sampling:


From the *The India Railways thread*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=323680

Shivalik Express (toy train) - Kalka Shimla
_photo copyright stanicelbow_










Ghat section - Maharashtra
_Photos copyright Sachin Buddhisagar_



















Rajdhani Express
_cc rights alaukika_










Batasia Loop (section only), Darjeeling - A view of Mt Kanchanjungha
_Photo cc rights Java Cafe_










______________

From the India Aviation thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236286

*Gaya Airport* - a typical small airport
Photo Copyright omgisnic










Chennai
photo copyright planemad










Mumbai Domestic terminal 1B
photo copyright Ajaypp










Mumbai International Terminal
_copyright Mumbai Planespotters _










Kolkata Airport
_photo cc rights suncity_



















Delhi Domestic
photo cc rights suncity










Hyderabad Airport
photos copyright kudithipudi










Agatti Airport Runway (google earth)










A massive amount of money is proposed to be channeled to build new airports and airport terminals


Bangalore airport u/c



















Hyderabad u/c




























So hopefully by 2012 there will be about 30 improved airports across the country.

__________________

from the Indian Highway's thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298320

Jammu Srinagar Highway - landslide block
_photos/text by kakapraveen_

BRO blasting to make an alternative patch of road at Jammu-Srinagar National Highway at Panthial 180 Kms from Jammu. This road was damaged by landslides after heavy rainfall.











The road leading to Nathu La Pass - India's recently opened trade route to China. China may soon become India's largest trading partner. 

_photo copyrigt z0rk_










Coimbatore to Valparai 
_photo copyright cyberscorpion_










State Highway 17 -->Bangalore-Mysore
_Copyright Steve Woutters_










East Coast Road, Tamil Nadu
_Photo by *Symphony*_










NH46 Near Chennai on the Chn-B'lore H'way
_Copyright Land Cruiser_










NH4 - new bypass road which will form part of the Pune-Kolhapur expressway
_Copyright Edmund_










Noida-Greater Noida Expressway
photo by magestom










BMIC (u/c Bangalore Mysore) Near Kengeri



















Delhi Gurgaon Expressway
_photo copyright magestom_










Udaipur Ahmedabad










Mussoorie road
photo lovemax










The new stretches of the national highway system 



















Allahabad Naini Bridge










India is trying to improve its highway network and if things go as planned there should be 15,000 kms of excellent highways crisscrossing the country by 2012.

_______________

From the India Hotels thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254384

Cidade de Goa










The Leela, Kovalam










Le Meridien, Cochin










Trident Hilton, Gurgaon










Taj Garden Retreat, Varkala










Poovar Island Resort










Marari Beach Resort. Alleypey










Golden Palms Hotel & Spa, Bangalore










Silver Oaks, Kalimpong










Taj Rambagh Palace, jaipur










Lakeview Munnar Resort, Munnar










Hotel Rohtang Manalsu, Manali 










Novotel Hyderabad










The Kikar Lodge, Village Kangar










Unfortunately India lacks nice, clean budget hotels and this forces tourists (on small budgets) to stay in poor quality, cheap hotels in ghetto areas like Paharganj or Sudder Street. But hope is on the way. Hundreds of clean, budget hotels are going to come up all over the country in the next several years. This is a must to tap the low budget tourist because India is a big country and tourists travel to many places in India and don't want to spend a fortune in one hotel in one city.

:cheers:


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

A country is also about its people and India has a billion of them. Many are poor and many are rich, but most of them are hard working and decent people trying to make a living. 

Here is one of my favourite threads

*Soul of India*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213979

some pics from the above thread

Waterfall










On trains










Holi - the festival of colours was celebrated last week










Stardust 
photo copyright chuhuicha










Assam tea Gardens
photo copyright - ruth998










Jampore Beach, Daman
photo copyright ravi rannan eliya










Carnival, Goa 
photo cc rights Parag Sankhe










Going Bananas!
photo cc rights davidwilmot










Kerala backwaters
photo cc rights rojito










School chiildren in a Rajasthan village
photo copyright Debshubra










Rajasthan: Working hard - turing deserts into green
cc rights Big Durian










Walking the village path
cc rights big durian










Walking the ramp
photo copyright soumik










Homage to the Scooter
photo cc right Mrs Hilksom










photo copyright akuppa









photo cc rights techicolorcavalary










photo copyright Arvind Puri









Enjoying the sea and the sunset at Chennai
photo cc rights phitar










photo copyright antoinequerre









Two generations 
Vodarevu, Andhra Pradesh coast
1 - hard work today










2 - hoping for a better tomorrow?









Hello Delhi; Mumbai Special - newspaper circulation in India is seeing huge growth

photo copyright staticrooster










Hip n happenin Bombay - the city that never sleeps - a Page3 party in progress
photo copyright Soumik










Chilling on Shimla's Mall (Road)
photo copyright kennethmoyleey










Villagers visiting Ajanta (a world heritage site) have a group photo taken
photo copyright byronic501










Good Morning Mumbai
photo copyright goodmorningmumbai










Slow march to a social revolution

photo and text copyright pandiyan
A small town near Chennai: Girl children in India have a rough time. Especially in rural areas and among the economically deprived sections of our society. Education and childhood enjoyment is considered a luxury for them. Such a heartening scene. Girls carrying books and walking to their school in a small town near Chennai. There were scores of them; coming from various hamlets nearby, trudging along rough pathways through barren fields, braving the hot summer sun; and some even on bare feet.










Classical Dance
photo copyright snakesun










Dancing away in Bangalore
cc rights antkriz









Nation building brick by brick
photo copyright rtq










The glam world - the Kingfisher Swimsuit calendar launch
photo copyright soumik










Watching change of Guards at Wagah










NextGen - Government Primary School, Sitla Village, Uttaranchal - 150 kids, 5 classes, 2 rooms, and only one overworked teacher 
photo cc rights Peter Davis


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

Awsome pics by the Original Poster


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Wonderful pics! I'm hoping to visit India upcoming December. Its relatively cheap from here. Also I'm interested in the historic site since history of Bangladesh is greatly connected with history of India.


----------



## sudheeshnairs (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue_Sky said:


> Hey that white box car on the wrong side of the road right?


No, that 'Contessa' car is with the stream of the traffic, turning right.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Dhakaiya said:


> Wonderful pics! I'm hoping to visit India upcoming December. Its relatively cheap from here. Also I'm interested in the historic site since history of Bangladesh is greatly connected with history of India.


That's great news. 

Imphal Valley, Manipur
photo copyright Bhatto




















The Buddha at the Dhondupling, Dehradun, Uttranachal
_photo lomax13_










Indosan Nipponji Temple, Bodh Gaya
_photo cc rights Hyougishi_










Sawai Mansingh Palace, Jaipur 
_Photo Cellardoor_ (There is a thread in showcase gallery)


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The Queen Mary 2 visited *Cochin *yesterday.

*Cochin - Ernakulam* is a coastal city in the state of Kerala. It is famous for what is known as Chinese fishing nets.

<---scroll if needed--->









*The Queen Mary2 entering Cochin Harbour*
_photo copyright rainerlancee_


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice work there, Sun and Sudheesh.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Much much more here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481219


----------

